
Show HN: Reminder-app: Webapp that helps you with your reminders - priyankp10
https://github.com/priyankp10/reminder-app
======
romantomjak
Looks like an interesting idea! I've been thinking about doing something
similiar.

Couple ideas:

\- I see a lot of references to "zulip server" in the README. I have no idea
what it is and whether I even need it? What I'm really interested in is what
the app does, how to run it and how it looks like

\- Consider swapping the top link to the one pointing to glitch. Much better
to see it working rather than pointing to a signup form

\- Perhaps add a screenshot of the app in the README.md?

\- Maybe also provide a docker-compose file, so users can quickly try it out?

Good stuff!

Edit: formatting

~~~
priyankp10
Hi romantomjak, Thanks try it out.

I will move the glitch link to the top and see what I can do about adding a
nice screenshot. And about zulip, it's a better alternative to slack, irc or
gitter. I will see how I can make it better.

About the docker file, I personally haven't used docker and I don't think the
app requires an dependencies expect for node modules and the app is actually
cross-platform and lightweight. So I would like to know what would be benefits
of adding a docker-compost file.

Lastly, I want to know about how the install flow went If you tried it.

~~~
romantomjak
No problem.

The beauty of docker is that I don't need to worry about any installation
steps or dependencies whatsoever. You deal with all the setup and I can simply
run a container with all the necessary steps already done.

Also, it offers some degree of security, because I don't have to run untrusted
code on my machine - I can do that in a container.

I didn't tried it because of a lack of Dockerfile :)

~~~
priyankp10
Okay, I added docker support to reminder-app. See
[https://github.com/priyank-p/reminder-app#docker-
installatio...](https://github.com/priyank-p/reminder-app#docker-
installation).

Feedback on current docker setup appreciated :)

